# If You Had an Unlimited Travel Budget for a Week



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2019)

Where in the world would you go?

Me:

I'd probably take a trip again to South East Asia. I'd love to hang out again in Kuala Lumpur, and then maybe travel to Thailand.

I also badly want to see China. Hopefully can go in a few years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Jan 19, 2019)

Tokyo, Japan. If I'm feeling nerdy and weeb-like at the time which is all the time so that would be beneficial to do in the beginning. In the middle of the week I'd love to visit the big bro @White Wolf though and hangout have fun. Towards the end I'd probably visit other people as well if I still had the time and the money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 19, 2019)

A week seems too short for it since just the travel would take a day but I would love to go to Easter Island. I want to see the moais one day. Or I could go to Lapland. February would be a good month to try to catch the aurora.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 19, 2019)

I'd also want to go to Tokyo. It's home to everything I love: anime/manga, ramen, and hentai.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 19, 2019)

Go to universal studios japan w/ a few NF buds


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 19, 2019)

Probably only one destination if only given a week. Tokyo, Germany, Sweden, Iceland, or somewhere else that's expensive to travel to and tour.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2019)

I'd try to make money off of transporting goods.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 19, 2019)

Jim said:


> I'd try to make money off of transporting goods.



That's not normal.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 19, 2019)

I’d go to the Mediterranean—Spain, France, Italy and Greece—and go to the best restaurants. If the budget is unlimited I’d also buy fine clothes and artwork while there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2019)

Monaco, Liechtenstein, San Marino...all the highly expensive places that I normally would only be able to visit on a budget.  Everywhere else I could go at anytime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 20, 2019)

...To be honest I'd probably stay home and take a nap and let my mother take a holiday in my place. She needs it more than I do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 20, 2019)

Takaya said:


> ...To be honest I'd probably stay home and take a nap and let my mother take a holiday in my place. She needs it more than I do.



Also good.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2019)

Takaya said:


> ...To be honest I'd probably stay home and take a nap and let my mother take a holiday in my place. She needs it more than I do.



Respect for this .


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Thailand huh? Well now I know what you're into.

Amsterdam and get all the weed and hookers I can.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2019)

Smoke said:


> Thailand huh? Well now I know what you're into.
> 
> Amsterdam and get all the weed and hookers I can.



Bahaha I love that you can have a good time on a budget with savings. A lot of my friends used up money they had saved up and had a blast.


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Bahaha I love that you can have a good time on a budget with savings. A lot of my friends used up money they had saved up and had a blast.


Watching Muay Thai matches was my favorite part about Thailand. Add in the food, the overly nice people, and the low cost and it's pretty much my perfect vacation spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Watching Muay Thai matches was my favorite part about Thailand. Add in the food, the overly nice people, and the low cost and it's pretty much my perfect vacation spot.



Yeah I love the food in SEA. I would always get fried quid from the night market lmaooo. The super relaxed lifestyle is just what I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 20, 2019)

You guys are making Thailand sound awesome. I love Thai food. I think many Americans are intimidated by SE Asia (for travel) for some reason but we shouldn’t be.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 20, 2019)

Around the world. I'd go Japan -> Korea -> China -> Dubai -> Ghana ->UK so I could get a taste of everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Kairi said:


> Around the world. I'd go Japan -> Korea -> China -> Dubai -> Ghana ->UK so I could get a taste of everything.


That's like a country a day. Good luck getting anything out of it besides jetlag.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 20, 2019)

Smoke said:


> That's like a country a day. Good luck getting anything out of it besides jetlag.


I can survive on 3 hours of sleep each night for a week if I have to. Also sleeping on the plane is easy.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Well then, I wish you the best on your trip.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 20, 2019)

No one wants to go to India? Switzerland? The Netherlands? 

I only have a week, so I'd rather spend all my time in Japan. But these would be on my list too if I had the opportunity.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 20, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> No one wants to go to India? Switzerland? The Netherlands?



I’d love to go to India. It’s the birthplace of Asian civilization and they have such a fascinating culture. Indian food is also some of the best. Similar to Thailand, I think it’s a little intimidating for Americans. I’ve never traveled to a so-called “third world country” but I believe there’s a lot of value in seeing how different people live. I know there are safe ways to travel and meet wonderful people around the world. I just have to figure out how!



Lord Valgaav said:


> I only have a week, so I'd rather spend all my time in Japan. But these would be on my list too if I had the opportunity.



I’ve been to Japan but having an unlimited budget to stay in ryokan, eat Kobe beef and have high-end sushi would be heaven on earth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 20, 2019)

I would go to Antarctica and enjoy the solitude


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 20, 2019)

I'd probably go somewhere in Western Europe.

I wonder if "unlimited travel funds" would include money for souvenirs, because then I would most certainly stop at a bunch of early music shops and come home with a bunch of medieval through Baroque styled wind instruments. Lol. I can't lie, it's one of the main reasons I'd love to go to Europe (also to see the authentic ones in museums).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 20, 2019)

In order of most wanting to go places

Galápagos islands
Tahiti (already going soon)
Fiji
New Zealand
Australia (been to Queensland but not the others)
England, Ireland, Scotland 
Italy
Norway 
Cuba
Antarctica for the penguins!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 25, 2019)

Yamato said:


> In order of most wanting to go places
> 
> Galápagos islands
> Tahiti (already going soon)
> ...



Nice. When are you going to Tahiti?


----------



## Yamato (Jan 25, 2019)

Mid February!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 25, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Mid February!



Awesome  . Please share pictures with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 25, 2019)

I think I’ll post in this thread for that when the time comes.


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Feb 4, 2019)

I have three options for this. 

First; there’s this theme café going on of one of my sister and Is favourite games in Seoul and both of us, would want to go and experience that.

Second; somewhere nice and cold with snow. Such as staying in and visiting the Ice Hotel in Sweden or pretty much anywhere, relaxing and cold.

Third; lastly just visiting family and friends scattered around. Since I haven’t really travelled much. So it’d be good to visit them all, while having a short vacation.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 4, 2019)

South Korea, here I come.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I think I’ll post in this thread for that when the time comes.



Please do! 



Throw Rasen Shuriken said:


> I have three options for this.
> 
> First; there’s this theme café going on of one of my sister and Is favourite games in Seoul and both of us, would want to go and experience that.
> 
> ...



Nice. Where are most of your friends and family? Many of mine are in South America. 


Tendou Izumi said:


> South Korea, here I come.



That sounds like a plan! A lot of English teachers that I taught with in SEA did short vacations to South Korea. They loved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2019)

One more weeekkk!!! 
I’ll try to post some under water shots of the coral and marine animals too. Got a waterproof camera and GoPro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 10, 2019)

Go holiday in space.

Pls make it happen in our lifetime Elon Musk n Bezos.


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 10, 2019)

Antartica
Heard there's aliens and shit like that there in the snow/ice


----------



## Stringer (Feb 11, 2019)

Singapore or my home country most likely


EDIT: oh and Puerto Rico, I like Puerto Rican women


----------



## Nataly (Feb 15, 2019)

If I had an unlimited budget for a week, I would visit Europe, especially Italy (I really want to see the Carnival in Venice) and Spain (seeing Antonio Gaudi's works in real life has been on my bucket list for a very long time). 
I think I will find traveling in Europe to be much different and more intense than traveling inside the US. I want to compare those experiences if I ever get a chance to visit the place I want overseas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 15, 2019)

you can't do shit in a week, but japan i guess, it's easily the #1 place on my list i've never been :3


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 15, 2019)

Gin the Nighty said:


> you can't do shit in a week, but japan i guess, it's easily the #1 place on my list i've never been :3


You can do more than you'd think. I've had plenty of fun in other countries only given a day or two at a time when my boat pulled into port.


----------



## Gin (Feb 15, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> You can do more than you'd think. I've had plenty of fun in other countries only given a day or two at a time when my boat pulled into port.


oh yeah i didn't mean it like that, i'm more talking about the unlimited travel budget thing being kinda useless 'cause i wouldn't want to go to more than one place if it was only a week, i can't stand long flights so i think i could only deal with one 

most of my vacations are about a week or less and i usually try and make every day count

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 16, 2019)

id go to italy, chill in the countryside just enjoying great food and views. 
also probably spend some time in like the city areas
and also spend time in the coastal/sea areas (that place with blue rooftops and white buildings.. probably thinking of greece lol)
but meh, tbh not much to do besides spend money on food and museum tours. 

though i would also like to go to iceland or south america, or kashmir or switzerland (aka someplace with gorgeous mountains with snow/ice).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 16, 2019)

I want to travel around the Ireland, to see nature more than cities even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> If I had an unlimited budget for a week, I would visit Europe, esp*ecially Italy (I really want to see the Carnival in Venice) and* Spain (seeing Antonio Gaudi's works in real life has been on my bucket list for a very long time).
> I think I will find traveling in Europe to be much different and more intense than traveling inside the US. I want to compare those experiences if I ever get a chance to visit the place I want overseas.



Nice. Is there a particular time of the year that you would like to go? A few friends of mine went during the Spring in 2013 I think.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Nice. Is there a particular time of the year that you would like to go? A few friends of mine went during the Spring in 2013 I think.


If I want to see the Carnival, that would be the most important aspect in deciding when to go. It is held in the end of February, I believe.
But if I had an opportunity to visit it any time, it would most likely be in spring and early fall, that's when I am not quite busy.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 23, 2019)

Tahiti was fun. Went to Moorea and Tahiti.


Pics from Moorea

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stayed in one of these.








Friendly stingray.




Fireeeee



Just one of Tahiti. We didn't do much here besides go to down town.
A beach where I almost drowned and got swept away 
Waves got rough fast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Tahiti was fun. Went to Moorea and Tahiti.
> 
> 
> Pics from Moorea
> ...


I'm jelly as Aspic right now.  Never been to Tahiti and staying in one of those huts is a life goal.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

@Yamato The water and the beach look incredible, what a nice vacation. 
The third picture looks like it can be in a travel magazine, so fantastic.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm jelly as Aspic right now.  Never been to Tahiti and staying in one of those huts is a life goal.



It was my first time going as well and loved it. Though I do wanna point out it costs a lot there. Be prepared to spend $30 USD per meal per person. Go to less touristy areas, and they won't rip you off as much on souvenirs and pearls or other gifts. The bungalows are definitely a must stay if you go to these islands. Water is really clear which makes snorkeling easier to see the marine life down there. When it gets stormy, it pours down hard and fast and becomes clear again quick. Quite humid during their low seasons. Many activities to do. There were some that we didn't get to do due to weather, like a glass boat bottom tour and motu picnic . I need to ask for a refund for that still.



Nataly said:


> @Yamato The water and the beach look incredible, what a nice vacation.
> The third picture looks like it can be in a travel magazine, so fantastic.



The beaches were gorgeous indeed. I don't think I saw trash around either. Cocktail on the beach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2019)

Japan -> Egypt -> Germany/Austria


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Japan -> Egypt -> Germany/Austria


How Axis of you.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 27, 2019)

@Raiden 

They're up


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2019)

Yamato said:


> @Raiden
> 
> They're up



Really? Where?  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2019)

Go to the fucking moon.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 27, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Tahiti was fun. Went to Moorea and Tahiti.
> 
> 
> Pics from Moorea
> ...





Raiden said:


> Really? Where?  .


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2019)

Yamato said:


>






I love how the water naturally looks that way. Did you have fun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I love how the water naturally looks that way. Did you have fun?


I could stare into the water for hours. Well, that's what I did sometimes haha. From our overwater bungalow's small section in the room that has a glass bottom and from our deck where we could jump off from to go snorkeling or swimming.
Had a blast. People were really friendly and it's just so nice there with all the different things you could do there.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I could stare into the water for hours. Well, that's what I did sometimes haha. From our overwater bungalow's small section in the room that has a glass bottom and from our deck where we could jump off from to go snorkeling or swimming.
> Had a blast. People were really friendly and it's just so nice there with all the different things you could do there.



Nice! I'm glad you had fun. How come you started at the water for hours though? Relaxing? I did that a few times while I was on the beach in SEA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Nice! I'm glad you had fun. How come you started at the water for hours though? Relaxing? I did that a few times while I was on the beach in SEA.


I liked marveling at the colorful fish


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 28, 2019)

As someone who's been to Thailand. You can do it in a week. If you aren't into the sex tourism and such, it's feasible. Theres not much in Bangkok other than the street food, and the sights which you could arguably do it in two days if you need to.  Pattaya is an hour away from Bangkok and you could do a night in Phuket. I enjoyed Chaing Mai  since there's alot of outdoorsy stuff to do which you could do two days if you want. It's pretty awesome and it didn't hurt the wallet much.

Places like Japan needs a minimum of two weeks to fully enjoy imo.

Edit: Took a picture of these elephants at a sanctuary in Chaing Mai.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2019)

I regret not answering OP with...

To visit all ur collective mums


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 28, 2019)

Backpack across Japan.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 9, 2019)

I am just back from a small trip to Porto. It was not my first visit but the trip still felt short. If I could I would also love to spend a week in these locations that are lovely but since they are so close home,  I barely ever give enough time.


----------



## Brian (Mar 9, 2019)

I would spend my whole week in Tokyo and Kyoto and make the most of it.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 10, 2019)

I've always wanted to go to New Zealand, so maybe there. 

Also kind of want to go the Galapagos, so maybe I'd try to squeeze that in at the end.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 16, 2019)

I could try one of those shuttles that go to orbit and come back.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2019)

ane said:


> *I am just back from a small trip to Porto. *It was not my first visit but the trip still felt short. If I could I would also love to spend a week in these locations that are lovely but since they are so close home,  I barely ever give enough time.



Awesome. Any pics that you could share with us?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Awesome. Any pics that you could share with us?



I took pics with phone but, since my computer broke a year ago, I have been really lazy because resizing and uploading on phone is a pain. 

Place was lovely.  I hadn't visited Livraria Lello before and I did now, and it was gorgeous. I bought a book there too. Most gorgeous bookstore I visited.


----------



## Sunrider (May 4, 2019)

First stop would be back home to Cali--I've got two nephews that it's been too long for me to not have seen. After that it's the Seattle area to see my niece. 

After that, I've always wanted to visit Ghana--I have a couple friends and a former professor from there. If there's any time left over, maybe Belize.


----------



## Kiseki (May 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Monaco, Liechtenstein, San Marino...all the highly expensive places that I normally would only be able to visit on a budget.  Everywhere else I could go at anytime.


None of these are worth it.  Been to all 3 and was underwhelmed 3 times. Out of those 3 I would recommend Monaco the most. San Marino looks like the rest of Italy and Liechtenstein was shit, because the castle was closed when we visited. Which is the only thing you can do there if you ask me.


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2019)

Kiseki said:


> None of these are worth it.  Been to all 3 and was underwhelmed 3 times. Out of those 3 I would recommend Monaco the most. San Marino looks like the rest of Italy and Liechtenstein was shit, because the castle was closed when we visited. Which is the only thing you can do there if you ask me.


All of them look pretty serene in pictures. I feel like microstates in Europe are like taking a look back in time when they dominated the central part of the continent.  What do you think @mr_shadow ?


----------



## Kiseki (May 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> All of them look pretty serene in pictures. I feel like microstates in Europe are like taking a look back in time when they dominated the central part of the continent.  What do you think @mr_shadow ?


I would honestly recommend going to Belgium, the Alps area (South Germany, Austria) and Italy. Those are my Euro faves.


----------

